# FS: (Updated) Equipment - Quitting hobby



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Quitting the hobby. First come first serve. Discounts given for multiple items purchased.
Text is the quickest way to reach me (604-653-8627). I will respond to PMs whenever I get Wifi.
Overtime I will keep this thread updated with new items added when I get the chance to take pics.

Tanks
*20 Gallon tank with Marineland glass lid:* $20


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

*Dual Timers:* All brand new, $10/ea, two left.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to see your quitting the hobby. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

pm sent. thanks


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

are you quitting on both salty and freshy?? I hope you can get back into this wonderful hobby soon.. free bump for ya!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your thought guys. I will just have one coral only tank. Will be selling off my extra SW equipment later too and probably some corals.

The following are pending: food package, breeding caves, aquaclear filters, shrimp package

Items will be deleted once sold.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

pm sent. please check Nicole


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Ill take fish food. Cave and the 20$ driftwoods. See u soon Nicole


----------



## Sneezy (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like the shrimp food. Pm Sent.


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

PM sent about the test kits and moss balls.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Would take the caves if they come available again.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the stuff Nicole


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had lots of interest for the caves. They are sold but I can custom make them for the people who are interested. I will probably have to find one day where I can just make a whole bunch until I use up all the silicone left.

Sold items have been deleted.
Currently Pending: Food package, test kits, 1x fusion 700


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Philip said:


> Ill take fish food. Cave and the 20$ driftwoods. See u soon Nicole


I never got your pm. You can try to PM me again or contact me at 604-653-8627.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

great stuff, dirt cheap prices, everything should go fast. especially that food bundle


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

List updated. The following have been sold: malaysian/mopani wood, food package, test kits, one timer, heaters


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Dawna said:


> Thanks for the stuff Nicole


Np, gl with everything.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and as requested, EARACHE stopped by today. He wants everyone to know he is very much alive..which may be unfortunate for your ears but he is a very knowledgeable guy.
If you know who this person is (and you would because you would have lost some hearing afterwards ), please like this post so he knows how many people have been lucky enough to experience his verbal diarrhea. 

This post has been approved (actually suggested) by Eric himself.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Earache was over at my place a couple weeks ago. My ears are still ringing!  Still hasn't returned my buckets.....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Is this the fellow that specializes in Africans and used to own fish store?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Equipment - Quitting hobby*

Actually he's never owned a fish tank in his life! Worked at fish stores...knows his Africans.. But never kept any for himslef.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Take the 20G with lid + 5G + half a can of Tetra color bits (expired but still good, has only been opened once to maintain freshness) for $20

I will also update the list later with some hoses, siphons, pumps, AC110, FX5, 55G barrel, frozen foods..


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you April not who I was thinking of lol funny I meet a older fellow in Surrey a year or two ago through craigslist! He was selling Africans. He said his nickname is earache because he talked your head off I think is name is Mike? he said he use to own fin "N" feathers stores! is very knowledgeable and even showed me proof of ownership of his stores..anybody know if and were he is?

Sorry Nicole for hijacking your post thank you again for plecos and fish all doing well!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah that's it. He managed fish stores. Eric. He can sell an Eskimo ice. I bet he showed you his photo album. : )


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

No worries Bob. He's setting up his own tank now! For a guy who's been in the hobby for so long..you'd expect him to have a siphon and nets but i was wrong haha.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

List updated.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicole said:


> List updated.


Hey Nicole sorry to hear your quitting the hobby, you do know that nobody ever really quits the hobby RIGHT! I may be interested in some of your corals when your ready to part with them. 
Post up some pictures of them when you get a chance.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The Guy said:


> Hey Nicole sorry to hear your quitting the hobby, you do know that nobody ever really quits the hobby RIGHT! I may be interested in some of your corals when your ready to part with them.
> Post up some pictures of them when you get a chance.


Thanks Laurie. You're right, I am keeping one coral only tank just for display. It will be super low maintenance and allow me to finally go on vacation without worrying. I'll post the corals in the coral thread.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Gloves and 70G tank sold. Prices are OBO.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

TDS meter, air pumps, and all sponge filters gone.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent~


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

PM replied 

Also for free: AC 70 - missing strainer, and AC 30 - missing u-tube and strainer, must take both at once pls.

Someone please take my FX5 away...it's priced at $150...how about I throw in all 5L of the Eheim substrat pro?? It is more than enough to cover all of the baskets.

Light bulbs pending.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Both AC pending now.

Eheim substrat pro pending too..

Take the FX5 only for $120...


----------

